# is it possibile to tell if male or female? sp 44



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

is it possibile to tell if male or female? in sp 44's please?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You are getting answers in your other thread, Please don't start 2 threads on the same question.


----------

